# Burton Cartel LTD



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

If I was using any bindings other than NOWs I would totally get a pair of those. They seem awesome. 
On another note I have read that some people dont like the hammock ankle strap.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Those ankle straps are the great, better than the regular asym straps on the cartel. 

I would get these in a heart beat if I didn't already have a pair of genesis and cartels and vitas.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

No B3 Gel under the heel though. That's honestly my favorite part of the regular cartels.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Good eye! Didn't notice they removed the gel. So maybe the Genesis for $40 more is still the way to go. That or the 2015 Now Drive...hmmm....


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> Good eye! Didn't notice they removed the gel. So maybe the Genesis for $40 more is still the way to go. That or the 2015 Now Drive...hmmm....


There are so many choices... I'm always on the market for new gear even though I have 3 days on my regular cartels 
I would have to ride Genesis first to make sure they are awesome before I could warrant buying them. Same goes for any binding...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's hard enough to demo boards and even harder to demo bindings for those of us that aren't "in the industry" so that's never really been an option or concern for me. Going into this season I was all set on getting the redesigned Now Drive, but it just seems to be a taller stiffer highback, so not sure that upgrade alone is worth dropping $300 for. Then again I guess I did that when I went from the original IPO. Wish I could just get a pair of highbacks and swap it onto my 2014 chassis. Have always wanted to try the Burton Reflex bindings, so maybe this is my chance. Got the GF a set of the Lexas last year and she loves those things.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you already have cartels I honestly think they will ride just like the cartels regular. 

I own the cartels and genesis and they ride very similar with a very slight difference in comfort and performance. While the ankle strap is more comfortable on the genesis I wouldn't say it's a must over the regular cartel and the same for the LTD cartel.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

is there any advantage having the rachets and ladders at an angle? Looks kinda cool, but does it help keep them from being sticky? I was gonna get some Cartels this yr and then saw these.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

70'sskater said:


> is there any advantage having the rachets and ladders at an angle? Looks kinda cool, but does it help keep them from being sticky? I was gonna get some Cartels this yr and then saw these.


those ratchets from the Genesis are much faster... feed the ladder in, a click or 2 and you're done


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Why not just get the 2015 Malavitas with the wing back? They have the hammock, the B3 Gel, the angled ladders, Asym ankle strap, canted footbeds and the winged high backs...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like they released a Lexa LTD for the women. Makes sense since the Lexa is essentially a female equivalent of the Cartel. For whatever reason Burton decided to retain the B3 heel gel on it.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

ju87 said:


> those ratchets from the Genesis are much faster... feed the ladder in, a click or 2 and you're done


I just tested this on the old vs. the new (two-sided) ladder/ratchet system.
The new version 'grips' a lot sooner when feeding the ladder into the ratchet, but there is no difference in the ratchet speed: The ratchet pulls the same amount ladder for every pull on the lever and it takes the same number of ratchet pulls to 'bottom out'.
Makes sense because the slanted ladder does not introduce a mechanical advantage.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Are the ratchets still fixed to the strap? What about on the non-hammock straps with the same ladders ie new malavitas?


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Answering my own questions. Yes and no.

Played with the new Malavitas today. The New Flex Slider works great for getting the ankle strap out of the way but seems kinda flimsy. Interested to see how durable the hinge is after a season of use.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

It has a lifetime warranty. You need not be concerned...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

theprocess said:


> Answering my own questions. Yes and no.
> 
> Played with the new Malavitas today. The New Flex Slider works great for getting the ankle strap out of the way but seems kinda flimsy. Interested to see how durable the hinge is after a season of use.


 I rode Cartels with it last year. Its solid. The peice is the exact same as before, they just stretch it which actually makes it stronger. Climbing rope is made the same way.


----------



## moebiuscobra (Nov 24, 2014)

*Cartel Limited on NeverSummer Cobra*

I have the Cartel limited bindings on my 2015 neversummer cobra. So far I love them. Most responsive setup I've ever had. It's going to be an awesome season!


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

So I got some in the mail today, tried to attach them to my new Never Summer Snowtrooper and no luck. I could barely get the bolts to grab the inserts. I took out two washers and tried to bolt it down to compress the baseplate padding and then tried to bolt down the other two. It helped alittle but i can only get 1.5 to 2 turns on the bolts. I put on my old bindings and can get 3.5 turns. Is there some secret to mounting Burton Reflex bindings? Cause these are way off. 
Thanks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

70'sskater said:


> So I got some in the mail today, tried to attach them to my new Never Summer Snowtrooper and no luck. I could barely get the bolts to grab the inserts. I took out two washers and tried to bolt it down to compress the baseplate padding and then tried to bolt down the other two. It helped alittle but i can only get 1.5 to 2 turns on the bolts. I put on my old bindings and can get 3.5 turns. Is there some secret to mounting Burton Reflex bindings? Cause these are way off.
> Thanks


I think that has more to do with the Carbonium topsheets.


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> I think that has more to do with the Carbonium topsheets.


Snowtrooper has a matte topsheet. I was able to attach my Ride Capo's from my other board on the Never Summer with no problems.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

70'sskater said:


> Snowtrooper has a matte topsheet. I was able to attach my Ride Capo's from my other board on the Never Summer with no problems.


Oh my bad, I was thinking of the Chairman. That's weird then.

In any case, I decided to hold off on the Cartel LTD/Genesis/Katana I was debating and just ordered up the new Now Drives. Might as well stick with what has been working the last 2 seasons, and try to hit a demo day or borrow a set of those to try out.


----------

